# sore wolf fish



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i dont know why but my wolf fish keeps hurting it self all or the time

even at the lfs it had this

is it an infection?

how do i treat it?

is there any way to help him not injure him self?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

try to get a more clear pic, I can barely see it


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

another


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i will see if i can get more pics


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

bump


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

help DonH or anybody

there is now fuzzy white stuff growing out of it

he has an infection

i added salt

some one please help


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

here is a pic


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

damn lu! that looks really nasty. i would definately add a lot of salt. if the infection gets worse then add some meds to the water.

Joe


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am gonna take him back to the lfs

i think he is gonna die and i dont want him indangering any of my other fish


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

aw, poor guy


----------

